# Opinions on Paul Fredrick shirts?



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I've worn a number of high-end shirtings over the years. However, I'm certainly not adverse to the occassional great price for a quality garment that doesn't perhaps have the tradition or snob appeal of many of the usual suspects. Having said that, I have been a fan of Paul Fredrick shirts for some time. They come in a wide range of great colors and styles at prices--especially on sale--that allows one to add both essential wear and the occasional whimsical selection that keeps things from getting too predictable (or boring). However, my friends on the Trad Forum (where I admittedly spend more time) have pretty much trashed the Paul Fredrick brand too the point that I've questioned my own taste and judgement of acceptable quality. I'm sure there are any number of threads on this...but I would love to hear the opinions--pro and con--from this forum on Paul Fredrick shirts in general ( I'm _not_ talking about the 19.95 white only, single ply starters one sometimes sees in the airline shopper mall magazines). I'm talking about their usual catalogue and website fare. Thanks for any enlightment/opinions you can provide.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, I only bought one Paul Frederick shirt -- a French blue broadcloth forward-point double-cuffed garment. The collar seemed cheaply made (i.e., shabby fusing) and I thought the broadcloth such poor quality that I never bought another. In fact, I disliked the shirt so much I only wore it 4 or 5 times. It's been consigned to the Salvation Army.

Your results, however, may differ.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I own 2 Paul Fredrick, non-iron shirts and like the pattern on one of them (a blue gingham check) quite a lot. I wear it often, although the fabric is stiff and it really does hold perspiration odor by the end of the day. IMO PF shirts are OK on sale, but I wouldn't pay full price.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Saltydog said:


> I've worn a number of high-end shirtings over the years. However, I'm certainly not adverse to the occassional great price for a quality garment that doesn't perhaps have the tradition or snob appeal of many of the usual suspects. Having said that, I have been a fan of Paul Fredrick shirts for some time. They come in a wide range of great colors and styles at prices--especially on sale--that allows one to add both essential wear and the occasional whimsical selection that keeps things from getting too predictable (or boring). However, my friends on the Trad Forum (where I admittedly spend more time) have pretty much trashed the Paul Fredrick brand too the point that I've questioned my own taste and judgement of acceptable quality. I'm sure there are any number of threads on this...but I would love to hear the opinions--pro and con--from this forum on Paul Fredrick shirts in general ( I'm _not_ talking about the 19.95 white only, single ply starters one sometimes sees in the airline shopper mall magazines). I'm talking about their usual catalogue and website fare. Thanks for any enlightment/opinions you can provide.


I think PF is fine for the occasional whimsical or colorful style. They're not the base of my shirt collection, but I have quite a number of them (about 10 shirts altogether, I think). I tend to prefer either the twills or the non-irons, and stay away from the $20 air-mall shirts. I think of PF as 90-95% the BB quality at 50% the BB cost, so it is a very cost-effective option. My only complaint is that they don't do everything in trim fit.

One thing I do like is their customization program - My body is a pretty good match for 16 x 36 trim fit, and PF runs discounts on their custom fabrics, so I have taken advantage of that.



thinman said:


> I own 2 Paul Fredrick, non-iron shirts and like the pattern on one of them (a blue gingham check) quite a lot. I wear it often, although the fabric is stiff and it really does hold perspiration odor by the end of the day. IMO PF shirts are OK on sale, but I wouldn't pay full price.


PF shirts are almost always on sale - PF is basically pushing the line that Jos A Bank got in trouble for. If you check the various coupon and code websites, you'll see that there is usually a 10 or 20% off coupon floating around, or a 3 for the price of four coupon. It should be pretty easy to bring the regular price of the shirts down to $40. And of course, they have plenty of stuff in the clearance catalog for $20 or $30.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Their clearance section always has the whimsical colors like oranges, pinks, and lavenders. Maybe some people just like to complain and point out what's superior and tell everyone they have the best. If you like it and the it fits well who cares what those trad people say. Also, every other PF thread said that they have a good return policy so there shouldn't be much risk.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have about 20 PF shirts (along with Charles Tyrwhitt, Brooks Brothers and Harvie & Hudson). I do like them - no, I won't claim that they're up to the quality of Turnbull & Asser, but they're at least as good (and probably a d*&n site better) than most shirts that you could get at "mainstream" department stores.

PF is the only place that I know of where I can easily purchase tab collar shirts (let alone shirts with white tab collars and white French cuffs, such as the one that I'm wearing now which also features horizontal closely-spaced maroon pinstripes). The selection of fabric styles and textures, collar types, etc. is great.

Plus, they have a generous return policy. I just exchaged 10 shirts that I purchased back in 2007 (l bought the wrong sleeve length) for 10 new shirts.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

SkySov said:


> Maybe some people just like to complain and point out what's superior and tell everyone they have the best.


I'm the last guy to say I have only the best. I'm afraid, however, that my Paul Frederick experience was less than ideal, and I decided to go elsewhere. They're definitely not the worst shirts I've seen, and the prices aren't bad (especially on sale).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried a few in the past, and didn't care for them. Didn't like the way the fabrics performed after laundering with excessive shrinkage and wrinkling, (And I've been laundering my own shirts for over 40 years, so I've a bit of experience.) and neither was the cut or fit particularly to my liking. 

Brooks still has decent shirts, and on sale, an OK value. I've also had good luck with JAB on dress shirts, some are actually very nice!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Have tried a few and didn't like them. Neither fabric, cut or fit. Frankly, I think their high quality is limited to the text of their adds. Have had much better luck on-line or through the catalog with JAB for shirts where everything is *always* on sale. Some rather nice shirts, actually.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> I tried a few in the past, and didn't care for them. Didn't like the way the fabrics performed after laundering with excessive shrinkage and wrinkling, (And I've been laundering my own shirts for over 40 years, so I've a bit of experience.) and neither was the cut or fit particularly to my liking.


hmmm, did you use the dryer? I machine wash all of my shirt in cold water and then hang dry over the tub - and haven't had any shrinkage problems with any brand. I never use the dryer for shirts.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

NoVaguy said:


> hmmm, did you use the dryer? I machine wash all of my shirt in cold water and then hang dry over the tub - and haven't had any shrinkage problems with any brand. I never use the dryer for shirts.


Yes, I do. And I don't think you would have any shrinkage problems laundering that way. But I want to be able to machine wash and dry my shirts and I have no problem doing so with any other normal dress shirt.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Are they all made in China now?*

I have two PF shirts: one is a ten year old sport shirt that has held up well, the other is a trim fit (fits great) in one of their odd cloth/color offerings.

I'd buy another one if they would reply to my e-mail inquirie_s_ on the length and spread of their standard straight collars.


----------



## Diggy18 (Apr 11, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I tried a few in the past, and didn't care for them. Didn't like the way the fabrics performed after laundering with excessive shrinkage and wrinkling.


I also noticed some serious shrinking, of the collar in particular, after a couple dry-cleanings. Maybe that was my fault, but I never noticed such shrinking with JAB shirts, for example.

I also feel like the poplin is on the stiff side, and does get wrinkly easily and seems like it holds the wrinkles. I've liked the twill or houndstooth better.

Many of the colors aren't that subtle or "tasty", for lack of a better word. They're kind of like a gum drop candy that, yeah it's decent, but the blueberry is REALLY blueberryish and the strawberry knocks you over and after just a few pieces you want to barf. Some of the styles feel like they aren't quite sure whether they want to be "serious", like BB or maybe JAB, or more frivolous.

BUT, that being said, I have a few of them because I like the convenience of being able to find whatever basic style element I'm looking for quickly and easily. I get the regular fit and have them taken in by a tailor. And at a sale price they're a good value, I think. I also like the fact that the shoulders aren't super-squared off, like the European makers I've tried (CT, H&H, TM Lewin). I'll probably buy more PF, but I'll stick to the solids most likely. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 4 shirts from them now. Two of their basic 80's two-ply, and two others (1 100's, and one of their 140's). The second two are great. They have a good feel, they wear well. The two basic shirts are okay. I wear them, but they're not my first choice.

Their shirts are a great price, and if you normally only buy top end shirts, I can see where people think they're not very good. But their price:quality ratio is very good. The higher up you go in quality, it seems quality is exponentially greater. And I agree, they have tons of patterns and colors to choose from.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, if you buy them on sale, then go for it, but not at full price.For the same money try charles tyrwhitt.


----------



## HolyBull (May 10, 2007)

I like them, the solids make great fillers in my shirt rotation. They seem to be constructed very well for their price point.

Once in a while they have an overstock sale where you can get white or blue shirts for 20.00 a piece. At that price it's a great deal.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> I would love to hear the opinions--pro and con--from this forum on Paul Fredrick shirts in general .


The higher end shirts are OK for the price. The collars are a little too floppy for my taste and seem to get floppier over time.

Nevertheless, they don't seem to shrink as much as my CT shirts so I don't have to throw them out after a year.

Speaking of the $19.95 shirts, I usually buy 5 of their 50s broadcloth white shirts every other summer or so and wear those on the hottest of hot days under a J Press 100% cotton poplin. They let more air in than any other shirt I have owned.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I own quite a few (10) of PF shirts along with some higher end quality shirt brands. I feel that PF shirts are a great deal for the price you pay (esp when on sale or 20% discount codes). For one, you can pick your indiv sleeve lengths which is great, you have the option of a trim fit which in my case fits perfect and not a real need for tailoring, they have a custom made shirt program and can get your own shirt made for a reasonable price (course on sale, 140s, which is all I buy from them), great return poliy. My only peeve is they need to have indiv sleeve lengths in half inch increments on their custom shirt programs. 

I know they are not top quality but it is less money than having a MTM shirt made, which is the only way I will go now besides them. Its crazy to pay huge amounts of money for some high end shirt (brioni, kiton, isaia etc) then you have to have the whole shirt torn apart just to fit you, and sometimes it still does not look perfect like MTM. If you like the high end brands thats great, but I rather spend a majority of my money on shoes, ties, watches, and a perfect fitting suit which all can make or break an outfit more than a shirt which is covered up mostly. IMO

I have never had any excess shrinking issues with their shirts and I throw mine in the wash/cold then throw them on gently dryer cycle for about 5 min then hang dry. That usually makes them fit even better on sleeves and in waist section. 

Sorry to hear some of you had some bad experiences with PF shirts, that can happen with all shirt brands. I would never buy anything below their 100s broadcloth thats why I stick to the 140s. Very soft and crisp.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

SkySov said:


> Their clearance section always has the whimsical colors like oranges, pinks, and lavenders. Maybe some people just like to complain and point out what's superior and tell everyone they have the best. If you like it and the it fits well who cares what those trad people say. Also, every other PF thread said that they have a good return policy so there shouldn't be much risk.


Exactly they are great shirts and how long do you want to wear an everyday shirt for anyway?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

They are a decent alternative for those that don't want to spend alot of money for shirts. I used to buy one or two of them many years ago to try them out. I thought that they were ok. I felt that after a few washings they did not look that great. The collars looked worn and dull and the shirt body never looked fresh always wrinkled even after coming from the laundry or after a good pressing they would wrinkle when worn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2021)

Saltydog said:


> I've worn a number of high-end shirtings over the years. However, I'm certainly not adverse to the occassional great price for a quality garment that doesn't perhaps have the tradition or snob appeal of many of the usual suspects. Having said that, I have been a fan of Paul Fredrick shirts for some time. They come in a wide range of great colors and styles at prices--especially on sale--that allows one to add both essential wear and the occasional whimsical selection that keeps things from getting too predictable (or boring). However, my friends on the Trad Forum (where I admittedly spend more time) have pretty much trashed the Paul Fredrick brand too the point that I've questioned my own taste and judgement of acceptable quality. I'm sure there are any number of threads on this...but I would love to hear the opinions--pro and con--from this forum on Paul Fredrick shirts in general ( I'm _not_ talking about the 19.95 white only, single ply starters one sometimes sees in the airline shopper mall magazines). I'm talking about their usual catalogue and website fare. Thanks for any enlightment/opinions you can provide.


I have been buying Paul Frederick shirts, pants and jackets for several years now. They are pricy for me but I shop their sale and clearance regularly.

Their quality exceeds department store quality and they have features that make them unique. I would highly recommend them for any man that loves classic styling with a twist and is tall and likes cuffs.

Every pair of their pants can be altered for cuffs for a very reasonable price. Best selection around. Classy and classic is their hallmark.


----------

